# ((((ألاعيب المرأة من أجل اختبار الرجل ))))



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*ألاعيب المرأة من أجل اختبار الرجل *​









​ 




للمرأة أفعال عديدة هدفها هو اختبار الرجل ومعرفة رد فعله ووضعه في مواقف مختلفة ولا تعبر هذه الحركات مطلقا عما يدور بالفعل داخل المرأة، وغليك يا عزيزي أشهر هذه الحركات التي تفعلها بدون أي داعي: ​ 




تغيير الموعد أو إلغاء اللقاء أساسا في اللحظة الأخيرة. ​ 

لا ترد على مكالماتك الهاتفية على الرغم من لهفتها عليك ​ 

انتقادك كثيرا في ملابسك وأسلوبك في الكلام وأصحابك ​ 

ستجدها متضايقة وعبوسة ومنكدة كلما ذهبت أنت لمقابلة أصحابك ​ 

تسأل دوما عن خططك تجاه المستقبل رغم معرفتها بها ​ 

تتوقع منك دائما أن تأخذ اذنها قبل القيام بأي شيء هي ليست طرفا فيه. ​ 

تمتدح الرجال الآخرين أمامك لترى رد فعلك ​ 

تتهمك ببعض الأشياء أنت لم تفعلها ​ 

تهددك بإنهاء العلاقة ​ 
تحكي لك موضوعات وهمية عن صديقاتها لتعرف رأيك في هذه الموضوعات​. ​


----------



## artamisss (8 سبتمبر 2006)

* يعنى  دى اختبارت على كله  الحب والشخصيه وكده  ولا  دى اختبارات خاصه بمهارات محدده 


وياريت  نفففففففففففسى  اشوفلك موضوع  تقول فيه رد فعل الرجل على الاختبارت اللى بتعملها  المرأة الجهنميه دى  نفسى 
*


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يعنى دى اختبارت على كله الحب والشخصيه وكده ولا دى اختبارات خاصه بمهارات محدده *
> 
> 
> *وياريت نفففففففففففسى اشوفلك موضوع تقول فيه رد فعل الرجل على الاختبارت اللى بتعملها المرأة الجهنميه دى نفسى *


 

ممكن نقول خاصة بنرفزتة وعصبيتة
يعني من النوع المتهور اللي بيسخنو بسرعه ويعمل معاها مشكلة 
ولا هايتسحمل ويتناقش معاها بعد كدة 
طبعا فيةانواع بتبقى فاهمة الالاعيب دي وحافظاها وادينا وضحناها اهو


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ياربي يا رامي
دا فيه مليون حاجه اكتر من دي بتتعمل عشان تختبر فيها الشخص الي قدامك
عشان تشوف رد فعله
جمب دول مثلا
مثلا تقول البنت للولد الي بيحبها
انا عاوزه خدامه حتي لو هي مش هتجيب
بس تشوف رد فعله
لو قالها انتي تتشالي من علي الارض شيل لو بايدي (وامكنياتي سمحتلي) اجيلك حته من السما
يبقا دا واحد بيعبدها
لكن لو قالها امال انتي لزمتك هتبقا ايه
يبقا دا واحد ميتبكيش عليه
ولو فضلت ماه يبقا جنت علي روحها


وحجات من دي كتير


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ياربي يا رامي
> دا فيه مليون حاجه اكتر من دي بتتعمل عشان تختبر فيها الشخص الي قدامك
> عشان تشوف رد فعله
> جمب دول مثلا
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه خدامة
طيب نجيب خدامة قمر بقة ونشوف رد فعلها هيا اية هههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*كنت لسه ها اقول كدا يا رامي

انا لو قالتلي عاوزة خدامة نقولها سهلة 

انا اعرف واحدة خدامة في بيت واحد صاحبي ومراته مضايقة منها علشان امورة 

احنا نضغط علي نفسنا ونجبها عندنا ونريحك يا حياتي

علي الاقل تقدري تخرجي وتتفسحي براحتك وهي تاخد بالها مني اوبس قصدي من البيت *


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *كنت لسه ها اقول كدا يا رامي*
> 
> *انا لو قالتلي عاوزة خدامة نقولها سهلة *
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة ونتعب لية ونتناقر معاهم ونقولها خدامة اية ومش خدامة احنا نقولها اوووووووووك ونجيب بقة خدامة قمر 
بس اعتقد هانتسم احنا والخدامة :t32:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة ونتعب لية ونتناقر معاهم ونقولها خدامة اية ومش خدامة احنا نقولها اوووووووووك ونجيب بقة خدامة قمر
> بس اعتقد هانتسم احنا والخدامة :t32:


*
وتبقي قصتنا فيلم عربي

زي غرام الافاعي :t33: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ده اقل واجب يا اساتذه :t32: :t32: ........فى حاجات منهم بتتعمل لكن  مش كلهم بس الالاعيب معظمهم صح بصراحه يا رامى.
اموت واعرف سر المهنه يا واد يا رامى:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> ده اقل واجب يا اساتذه :t32: :t32: ........فى حاجات منهم بتتعمل لكن مش كلهم بس الالاعيب معظمهم صح بصراحه يا رامى.
> اموت واعرف سر المهنه يا واد يا رامى:smil12: :smil12:


 
مهنة اية ياباشا وضحي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مهنة اية ياباشا وضحي



:smil12: اللى بتجيب منه المواضيع الجامده دى :smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :smil12: اللى بتجيب منه المواضيع الجامده دى :smil12:


 
لا انسي خالص الحوار دة ياانسة وبعدين انا بيجبها من دكاترةاجتماع وعلم نفس هما اللي بيكتوبها


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*ماشي يا حج  .....

متقولهم يعملولى اى موضوعات كده*


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ههههههههههههه خدامة
> طيب نجيب خدامة قمر بقة ونشوف رد فعلها هيا اية هههههههه


 


يا شرير يا رامي

بجد شرير


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *كنت لسه ها اقول كدا يا رامي*
> 
> *انا لو قالتلي عاوزة خدامة نقولها سهلة *
> 
> ...


 


ههههههههههههههههههه
طيب افرض قالتلك هاتها يا فالح
هتعمل ايه:beee:


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة ونتعب لية ونتناقر معاهم ونقولها خدامة اية ومش خدامة احنا نقولها اوووووووووك ونجيب بقة خدامة قمر
> بس اعتقد هانتسم احنا والخدامة :t32:


 

يا شيخ روح هو انت لاقي تاكل
دا انت بتدفع فلوس النت سلف
كفايه يا رامي بدل ما افضح
يا بتاع نانسي
:ranting:


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *وتبقي قصتنا فيلم عربي*
> 
> *زي غرام الافاعي :t33: *


 


يعني ايه غرام الافاعي يا مينا:smil12:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يا شيخ روح هو انت لاقي تاكل
> دا انت بتدفع فلوس النت سلف
> كفايه يا رامي بدل ما افضح
> يا بتاع نانسي
> :ranting:



على رأيك يا ميريت  بتاع نانسي ده:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب افرض قالتلك هاتها يا فالح
> هتعمل ايه:beee:



*ها اجبها طبعااا

واتحداكي اني في اقل من اسبوع ها اخليها تبوس علي ايدي علشان امشيها

ده ان مش طردتها هي :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يعني ايه غرام الافاعي يا مينا:smil12:



*ده فيلم عربي

حتي اسائلي بتاع نانسي :yahoo: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب افرض قالتلك هاتها يا فالح
> هتعمل ايه:beee:


 
هاجيبها حد لاقي يجيب خدامة قمرررررررررررررررررررر عندة في البيت
ياسلام
دة انا اجي من الشغل بدري كل يوم :yahoo:


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يا شيخ روح هو انت لاقي تاكل
> دا انت بتدفع فلوس النت سلف
> كفايه يا رامي بدل ما افضح
> يا بتاع نانسي
> :ranting:


 
بصي مش هارد عليكي اساسا 
علشان ماتقولوش مغرور بس :beee: :beee:


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياجدعااااااااان موضوع نانسي دة شرف ليا اساسا*


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> ده اقل واجب يا اساتذه :t32: :t32: ........فى حاجات منهم بتتعمل لكن مش كلهم بس الالاعيب معظمهم صح بصراحه يا رامى.
> اموت واعرف سر المهنه يا واد يا رامى:smil12: :smil12:


 

تحب افضح
انا الوحيده الي اعرفك فيهم


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*تفضحى ايه يا ميريت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مهنة اية ياباشا وضحي


 


افضح
افضح:banned:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ميريت قولى*


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لا انسي خالص الحوار دة ياانسة وبعدين انا بيجبها من دكاترةاجتماع وعلم نفس هما اللي بيكتوبها


 


رامي اقولها


انا الوحيده الي عارفه
تحب اقوووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> على رأيك يا ميريت بتاع نانسي ده:smil12: :smil12:


 


حتي انتي يا جيرل عرفتي موضوع نانسي
هوت السبب
انا مقولتش غير ليه


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ها اجبها طبعااا*
> 
> *واتحداكي اني في اقل من اسبوع ها اخليها تبوس علي ايدي علشان امشيها*
> 
> *ده ان مش طردتها هي :smil12: *


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شرير بجد
بجد يعني شرير شرير
طيب افرض ساقت فيها والمرتب ميستحملش هتعمل ايه:yahoo:


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ده فيلم عربي*
> 
> *حتي اسائلي بتاع نانسي :yahoo: *


 




بتاع نانسي خبره في العربي والاجنبي
قول يا بتاع نانسي


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 سبتمبر 2006)

خفو عليا بدل ماوريكو اناب قولكم اهو وانتي بطلي فشر يامرمر وتقولي انك عارفه المصادر هي موقع ولا منتدى اجري اجري


----------



## ميريت (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هاجيبها حد لاقي يجيب خدامة قمرررررررررررررررررررر عندة في البيت
> ياسلام
> دة انا اجي من الشغل بدري كل يوم :yahoo:


 

مصلحه تاخد بالك من العيال

وبعدين انت بتاع ربنا
مش هتبص يمين ولا شمال


----------



## ميريت (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بصي مش هارد عليكي اساسا
> علشان ماتقولوش مغرور بس :beee: :beee:


 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاء رد قولي هتقول ايه


----------



## ميريت (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ياجدعااااااااان موضوع نانسي دة شرف ليا اساسا*


 


طيب لو جدع اتكلم
وشوف ايه الي هيجرالك
هوصل الموضوع لنانسي


----------



## ميريت (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *تفضحى ايه يا ميريت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سر المهنه بتاع رامي


----------



## ميريت (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ميريت قولى*


 


قلبي هو انتي منهم
الي بيفرحوا في الصايب


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اه اوووووووووى بصراحه


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*كدة كدة كدة ياجيرل:ranting: :ranting: *
*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشي:spor22: *
*وانت يامرمر حسابك معايا في المعركة اللي جاية :spor22: علشان اناهانسحب لاني عياااااااااااااااااااااااان جدا جدا :kap: *
*واخدت بنصيحة واحد الله:a82: ........ اقول اية بس*
*وخلاني بشرب ليمون مغلي :a82: *
*وكل ماخد شفطة بافتكر فيلم عادل امام بتاع زوج تحت الطلب *
*وجسمي كلة بيقشعر حتى شعري من الطعم *
*على اللللللللللللله تتطلع اشتغاله ومايجبش نتيجة هايبقى حسابي معاه مررررررررر زي البتاع دة*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هاجيبها حد لاقي يجيب خدامة قمرررررررررررررررررررر عندة في البيت
> ياسلام
> دة انا اجي من الشغل بدري كل يوم :yahoo:



*ايه ياعم رامي بتحسسني انك هتتجوز سنورست الاول

انتا مش هتتجوز واحدة قمر برضه ولا ايه :smil12: 

ولا نظام البحر بيحب الزيادة :yahoo:t33: *


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شرير بجد
> بجد يعني شرير شرير
> طيب افرض ساقت فيها والمرتب ميستحملش هتعمل ايه:yahoo:


*
استحالة يا بنتي 

انا واثق اننا في خلال يومين ها اخليها هي تمشيها بنفسها

واثق مليون الميه :yahoo: *


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *كدة كدة كدة ياجيرل:ranting: :ranting: *
> *ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشي:spor22: *
> *وانت يامرمر حسابك معايا في المعركة اللي جاية :spor22: علشان اناهانسحب لاني عياااااااااااااااااااااااان جدا جدا :kap: *
> *واخدت بنصيحة واحد الله:a82: ........ اقول اية بس*
> ...



*لو عندك برد يبقي الليمون المغلي احسن حاجة

بس خد بعدها برشامه نوفا سي ونام واتغطي كويس

واطفي المروحة او التكييف وهتلاقي نفسك زي الحصان بكرة :yahoo: 

ربنا يشفيك يا بطوط :yaka: *


----------



## artamisss (9 سبتمبر 2006)

* يبقى يشوفوا  مين الحلوة  دى اللى هااااااااااااااااتضحى بشابها وجمالها  علشان تشتغل ففى بيوتهم  ههههههههههه 
حكم  يابنتى يا مرمر  الولاد دوووووووووووول بق على الفاضى  هو حد النهارده لاقى خدامه  لو الست شافتها  هاتمسك فيها بايدها وسننانها  بالذات علشان تخلص على مرتب  جوزها اللى مابيرضاش يصرف مليم على مراته  اهى تبقى فرصه للانتقام  ههههههههههههههههه 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*


artamisss قال:



 يبقى يشوفوا  مين الحلوة  دى اللى هااااااااااااااااتضحى بشابها وجمالها  علشان تشتغل ففى بيوتهم  ههههههههههه 
حكم  يابنتى يا مرمر  الولاد دوووووووووووول بق على الفاضى  هو حد النهارده لاقى خدامه  لو الست شافتها  هاتمسك فيها بايدها وسننانها  بالذات علشان تخلص على مرتب  جوزها اللى مابيرضاش يصرف مليم على مراته  اهى تبقى فرصه للانتقام  ههههههههههههههههه 


أنقر للتوسيع...


حتي لو مش جميلة 

سهل جدااا يوحي لمراته انها جميلة 

ده كفاية يبصلها بصة اعجاب ويعمل نفسه قال من وراها

تخليها تولللللللع :yahoo: 

او يقولها يسلم الايد الجميلة اللي عملت الاكل

او يثني عليها قدام مراته لما يبقوا لوحدهم ويقولها دي عليها اكل انما ايه يجنن

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي يا حياتي علي افكارك دي الخدامة بجد مزهلة 

وكل شوية بسبب ومن غير سبب يجيب سيرته

لو اي انثي طبيعية ها تولع وتفرقع كمان :smil12: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لو عندك برد يبقي الليمون المغلي احسن حاجة*
> 
> *بس خد بعدها برشامه نوفا سي ونام واتغطي كويس*
> 
> ...


 
تاني ليمون مغلي :new2:  ابدا دة طعمة زباله مش عايز اخف انا


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يبقى يشوفوا مين الحلوة دى اللى هااااااااااااااااتضحى بشابها وجمالها علشان تشتغل ففى بيوتهم ههههههههههه *
> *حكم يابنتى يا مرمر الولاد دوووووووووووول بق على الفاضى هو حد النهارده لاقى خدامه لو الست شافتها هاتمسك فيها بايدها وسننانها بالذات علشان تخلص على مرتب جوزها اللى مابيرضاش يصرف مليم على مراته اهى تبقى فرصه للانتقام ههههههههههههههههه *


 
لا مش تخافي بالنسبة للموضوع دة سيبوة عليا ونا هاتصرف


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *حتي لو مش جميلة *
> 
> *سهل جدااا يوحي لمراته انها جميلة *
> 
> ...


 
ياسلام عليك يابني انت نجم ياكوبتيك


----------



## artamisss (9 سبتمبر 2006)

* ماهى لو ست  عاقله بقى  هاتسيبك  تعمل اللى انت عااااااااااااوزة وقول وعيد وزيد قدامها  عاااااادى لانها عارفه انك بتغيظها   بس  تاكد يا كوبتيك  ان الهزار  ممكن يقلب بجد فى يوم من الايام   ولو انت باقى على مراتك فعلا  وهى مااااااااااااليه  عنيك  على حق  مش هاتفكر تغيظها  اصلا  لكن ستات اليومين دول بقووووا واعييييييين قوى  ماتفكرش يعنى  انها  هاتسيبك  كدة لا عقابك هايبقى اشد  بالذااااااااات فى المرتب  يا قمر منك له ههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ماهى لو ست  عاقله بقى  هاتسيبك  تعمل اللى انت عااااااااااااوزة وقول وعيد وزيد قدامها  عاااااادى لانها عارفه انك بتغيظها   بس  تاكد يا كوبتيك  ان الهزار  ممكن يقلب بجد فى يوم من الايام   ولو انت باقى على مراتك فعلا  وهى مااااااااااااليه  عنيك  على حق  مش هاتفكر تغيظها  اصلا  لكن ستات اليومين دول بقووووا واعييييييين قوى  ماتفكرش يعنى  انها  هاتسيبك  كدة لا عقابك هايبقى اشد  بالذااااااااات فى المرتب  يا قمر منك له ههههههههه*



*يلهوي من دودو نستفيد

لااااااااااااااااااااء

احنا مش بنتهدد وان اتهددنا مش بنخاف

انشاء الله ها اجوعها :t33: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*خلي بالك ديانا بتقول لو ست عاقلة*
*ودووووووووووس اوي على الحتة بتاعه لو دي *
*ماشي ياباشا*


----------



## artamisss (10 سبتمبر 2006)

* ماهى الطيوووووووور على اشكالها  تقع يا حاج رامى  يعنى لو واحد مجنون هاياخدها مجنوووووونه  ولو  عاقل هاتبقى  عاقله  مابيتهيئيلش بقى انكو عاقلين هههههههههههههه اساسا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل*
*هانخبط ولا اية في الحلل ياديانا لا الحمدلله الرجاله عاقلة اوي اوي*
*وانا اساسا قبل ماتجوز هاوديها الجامعه الامريكية تعمل اختبار الجنان *


----------



## Coptic Man (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه

علي راي حماده

ناقصات عقل ودين :beee: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*اوبا اوبا اوبا *
*كوتبيك خبط جااااااامد في الحلل*
*للاسف الموضوع كان ابيض زي الفل *
*هايطرطش دم بسبب كوبتيك*


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *كدة كدة كدة ياجيرل:ranting: :ranting: *
> *ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشي:spor22: *
> *وانت يامرمر حسابك معايا في المعركة اللي جاية :spor22: علشان اناهانسحب لاني عياااااااااااااااااااااااان جدا جدا :kap: *
> *واخدت بنصيحة واحد الله:a82: ........ اقول اية بس*
> ...


 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني يا رامي بس عشان اول مره
وبين بع كدا هتتعود عليه
واديك اهو دور البرد ابتدي يروح من عندك
لما سمعت كلامي
:smil12:


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ايه ياعم رامي بتحسسني انك هتتجوز سنورست الاول*
> 
> *انتا مش هتتجوز واحدة قمر برضه ولا ايه :smil12: *
> 
> *ولا نظام البحر بيحب الزيادة :yahoo:t33: *


 



مين دا الي يتجوز قموره
رامي علي عمايله اخرته سوده


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *استحالة يا بنتي *
> 
> *انا واثق اننا في خلال يومين ها اخليها هي تمشيها بنفسها*
> 
> *واثق مليون الميه :yahoo: *


 


طيب افرض فهت انك بتخليها تغير
وساقت فيها

وانت مرتبك ميستحملش ياحلو


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لو عندك برد يبقي الليمون المغلي احسن حاجة*
> 
> *بس خد بعدها برشامه نوفا سي ونام واتغطي كويس*
> 
> ...


 


شفت يا رامي
مش انا لوحدي الي قلتلك اهو
اللمون المغلي  بقشره بيطلع دور البرد من الجسم
بيخليه يظهر ويروح بسرعه
ووجع الزور بيروح
عشان تبطل تدعي عليه
مليش دعوه عاوزه حقي منك


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يبقى يشوفوا مين الحلوة دى اللى هااااااااااااااااتضحى بشابها وجمالها علشان تشتغل ففى بيوتهم ههههههههههه *
> *حكم يابنتى يا مرمر الولاد دوووووووووووول بق على الفاضى هو حد النهارده لاقى خدامه لو الست شافتها هاتمسك فيها بايدها وسننانها بالذات علشان تخلص على مرتب جوزها اللى مابيرضاش يصرف مليم على مراته اهى تبقى فرصه للانتقام ههههههههههههههههه *


 

هههههههههههههههههه
بس يا دودو الست المصريه مش بتاخ بالها من شكلها
وممكن فعلا يلاقوا خدامه حلوه


بس الست الشاطره بقا مش تولعها حريقه
لانها هي المستفيده
في الاول والاخر


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *حتي لو مش جميلة *
> 
> *سهل جدااا يوحي لمراته انها جميلة *
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يلهوي شرير شرير


بس كله علي دماغك
الخناق هيبقا في مين غير فيك

وهتطهقك من عشتك
وتطفشك من البيت
ولو لزقتلها
هتقولك خلي بالك ن العيال بالمره
يابني الستات تنحه اليومين دول
وبعين ايه يعني اما تبصلها
اخرتك هتعمل ايه يعني
انت واحد متدين

:yahoo:


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> تاني ليمون مغلي :new2: ابدا دة طعمة زباله مش عايز اخف انا


 



هههههههههههههههههههه
بعد ايه
شفت من اول كبايه خفيت


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ماهى لو ست عاقله بقى هاتسيبك تعمل اللى انت عااااااااااااوزة وقول وعيد وزيد قدامها عاااااادى لانها عارفه انك بتغيظها بس تاكد يا كوبتيك ان الهزار ممكن يقلب بجد فى يوم من الايام ولو انت باقى على مراتك فعلا وهى مااااااااااااليه عنيك على حق مش هاتفكر تغيظها اصلا لكن ستات اليومين دول بقووووا واعييييييين قوى ماتفكرش يعنى انها هاتسيبك كدة لا عقابك هايبقى اشد بالذااااااااات فى المرتب يا قمر منك له ههههههههه*


 


الله عليكي يا بت يا دودو 
بجد بجد بجد
ردك تحفه


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يلهوي من دودو نستفيد*
> 
> *لااااااااااااااااااااء*
> 
> ...


 


يعني ياهوت تتعب في التنضيف والغسيل والمسح وتيجي تبصلها في لااخر تقرف منها
ولا تبقا قاعده برنسيسه كدا ولا ريحتها بصل ولا توم
ولا شعرها بايظ من تنفيض ومسح وغسيل ونشير


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *خلي بالك ديانا بتقول لو ست عاقلة*
> *ودووووووووووس اوي على الحتة بتاعه لو دي *
> *ماشي ياباشا*


 


هههههههههههههههههههههه
اه عارفه انا دي
الستات ناقصين عقل ودين
:ranting: :ranting:


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ماهى الطيوووووووور على اشكالها تقع يا حاج رامى يعنى لو واحد مجنون هاياخدها مجنوووووونه ولو عاقل هاتبقى عاقله مابيتهيئيلش بقى انكو عاقلين هههههههههههههه اساسا*


 



الله عليكي يابت يادودو
فرساهم


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل*
> *هانخبط ولا اية في الحلل ياديانا لا الحمدلله الرجاله عاقلة اوي اوي*
> *وانا اساسا قبل ماتجوز هاوديها الجامعه الامريكية تعمل اختبار الجنان *


 


هاتهالي يا رامي وانا هتصرف


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *اوبا اوبا اوبا *
> *كوتبيك خبط جااااااامد في الحلل*
> *للاسف الموضوع كان ابيض زي الفل *
> *هايطرطش دم بسبب كوبتيك*


 


ههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش معلش كل دا عشان خاطر الحريم


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يعني ياهوت تتعب في التنضيف والغسيل والمسح وتيجي تبصلها في لااخر تقرف منها
> ولا تبقا قاعده برنسيسه كدا ولا ريحتها بصل ولا توم
> ولا شعرها بايظ من تنفيض ومسح وغسيل ونشير


 
تنضيف وغسيل ومسح يااااااااااااااريت واحدة تعمل دة كله 
دة انا سمعت ان ناس اخرها النشير وبتعملة بالعافية كمان


----------

